# DS #2359: Soul Bubbles (Europe)



## Bergunzo (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anyone know how to take the last pumpkin in the last level? 

I took all of them but this one I can't figure out the way.

Thanks!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3300^^


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 14, 2008)

I'ts a Nintendo Award game


----------



## NeoWoeN (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah !


----------



## pilotwangs (Jun 14, 2008)

YES
Really want to play this.


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

This looks awful! But I am basing my opinion solely on the boxart. What is this game about?


----------



## Prime (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL @ the icon. How simple can you get?!


----------



## Artheido (Jun 14, 2008)

*_* still waiting for an upload. F5F5F5F5F5F5F5


----------



## Prime (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> This looks awful! But I am basing my opinion solely on the boxart. What is this game about?



Don't judge a book game by its cover


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 14, 2008)

Judging from the videos I've seen, this looks like one of the most innovative games on the system. The download just finished, so I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 14, 2008)

This is one of the better DS games I've played. It has a very nice game engine that makes for some very nice gameplay, the touch screen works really well and cutting through things is a lot of fun


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

I will have to give it a try!


----------



## Nero_ (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, at least lol @ startup screen:


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 14, 2008)

Nooo! I really would like to give this game a go-around! It looks intriguing to me--even the boxart...


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

When i looked at the boxart i thought it's a terrible rip-off of bubble bobble


----------



## funem (Jun 14, 2008)

This has had good reviews in magazines and online, cant wait to try it.......


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 14, 2008)

this coverart doesnt do the game justice. very fresh gameplay, nice gfx


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just finished the training missions, and so far this game is wonderful. 

The graphics are very good overall. The character graphics are a bit meh, but the background artwork is beautiful and the bubbles look really cool in motion. If you blow into the mic when there are dandilions on the screen you can blow the seeds off. I haven't seen any big enemies or bosses yet so I can't comment on those.

I didn't have my headphones on so I can't say much about the sounds.

Good graphics are nice, but what about the gameplay? Let me put it this way: in the two years that I have owned a DS, this is the first time that I'm really glad to be playing a game with the touchscreen. There is simply no way this game could be controlled well with standard controls. Like I said, I've only played the training levels, so I can't really comment on the gameplay too much yet.

Overall I'm impressed so far, and I'm looking forward to playing more of the game. Hopefully it isn't really short.


----------



## garet12 (Jun 14, 2008)

well i watched some videos @ youtube about this and i must admit that this game seems to be quite nice so don't rate the game by looking at the boxart watch some videos etc.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 14, 2008)

a friend of mine was begging me to download this game for him, i will and if it's great i'll tell him how great it is, then i'll continue playing it myself


----------



## Little (Jun 14, 2008)

oohhh this looks really good. i wish i had it *looks around*


----------



## Nero_ (Jun 14, 2008)

I've also been playing a few levels now and it's a pretty fine game. Has gotten some good reviews. To me it feels kinda indie. It has the same feel as playing for example Aquaria, Gumboy, Gish and somewhat Lost Winds. It's not that type of game really but feels the same, like a feel people working on it and doing great stuff. The gameplay is fresh and works really well. Don't let the weird boxart fool ya.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jun 14, 2008)

EVERYONE PLAY THIS GAME, NAO!


----------



## funem (Jun 14, 2008)

Love the graphics and the little touches, like when you kill an enemy it turns to a flower, and you can blow the petals off it. Great game, very innovative, excellent gameplay with nice easy controls, You can slice bubbles or enemies, draw new bubbles, join bubble and deflate bubbles, all to get from one side of a small maze to the other. Beautiful atrwork as well.

You could say it was a breath of fresh air.......


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2008)

Well now you guys got me curious. *puts on R4*


----------



## OuTee (Jun 14, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I didn't have my headphones on so I can't say much about the sounds.


I have mine on and i can say ITS GREAT!!!

The whole thing made my day (night actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)... Its so so so so so so good!!!!!!!!! :]


----------



## feds4u (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy shit this game is awesome!

I've got soul...and I'm superbad.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 15, 2008)

Nero_ said:
			
		

> Well, at least lol @ startup screen:



Hahaha! Yeah that startup screen reminded me of some release group that put little demos in front of those Commodore 64 games. It almost seems as if they are referring to that, anyway it's a strange thing to do with a game like this. I mean it's not like an idiotic game such as Worms, where they love to joke around.

Anyway, I was waiting very much for this game and I think it's TERRIFIC! It feels a lot like Lost Winds, when you blow the trees and branches move, it's almost as if they somehow are connected, the graphics, the wind element (or blowing) and the new age music.

I'm gonna play this a lot.


----------



## ackers (Jun 15, 2008)

Reading the comments I guess I'm gonna have to check this out.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

NEED TO FIND DUMP. F5F5F5


----------



## megabug7 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quality title - endearing - fun - slightly easy



Spoiler



did the first 2 initiation levels


----------



## Tdon (Jun 15, 2008)

IIRC someguy from the old Adeline team, the ones who made the terrific LBA games, was involved in this somehow.
So I wanted to play it  anyway, but after reading the comments I REALLY want it.
Too bad I'm not allowed to d/l on this computer


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 15, 2008)

This is the type of out-of-the-box (I hate that phrase) thinking that more developers need to take when creating new titles for the DS.  I mean, at first glance, who would think you could make a creative, innovative video game based on _bubbles?_  But you know what, it makes perfect use of the touchscreen and is a lot of fun.  Nice job.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhh, like little said, it'd be great to have it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess... if nothing happens I'll have to wait till it's sold here in Spain!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 15, 2008)

FINALLY!

Waited the whole week for this!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

GOT IT!!
It's a great game! Good Music, Graphics and Innovative!

Now I want Lostwinds2


----------



## Tir (Jun 15, 2008)

Tdon said:
			
		

> IIRC someguy from the old Adeline team, the ones who made the terrific LBA games, was involved in this somehow.


Oh no now I have to try it, how I loved those games. 

Really is a shame about that boxart though. If I saw it in a shop I would have glanced at it and stayed far the hell away.


----------



## currynoodles (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow! It turned out better than I expected. It looked nice on the videos online but it just didn't do this gem justice. =D


----------



## Unchi-san (Jun 15, 2008)

is this going to get a (U) release?  if so, how long?  I will wait...


















just kiddin!  playin now and it is fun!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 15, 2008)

My comments about it from the other thread (for those who care:



			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> I have it.  Its great, very laid back but not really that challenging to be honest but I'm really glad I bought it as I've been looking for a new game that I can just play and chill out with.
> 
> Music is very ambient, there is singing but it fades in and out, drums get under your skin, I fount myself tapping to them.
> 
> ...




Finished it last night, only took a couple more hours to finish but loved it.  Well worth the money and I still stand by the 8/10 score & I want to play it all over again.


----------



## Dead Ghost (Jun 15, 2008)

This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo great! I really didn't expected this, very strange i never heard of this game before. It reminds me of great little games like Wik & The Fable Of Souls or Gish. 
Almost when i lost hope for good and inovative games on the ds, here comes this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very good graphics, music and gameplay.


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 15, 2008)

This game´s just awesome, everyone has to try it, nao!^^

btw, funem, your signature is awesome, too. Every time I see it, I gotta laugh ! xD


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm enjoying this game - I think you should enjoy this game as I don't expect another game this good for a while...


----------



## elfsander (Jun 15, 2008)

Fission said:
			
		

> Quality title - endearing - fun - slightly easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes those *tutorial* levels are easy. It gets harder after that.


----------



## ninhokova (Jun 15, 2008)

rom that did not work in my R4 !?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Helppp


----------



## krartan (Jun 15, 2008)

Holy cow, this game is so much fun. Too bad it's a little short. I haven't even been playing it that much, just a bit here and there and I'm over halfway done.

The levels are pretty innovative, though. Capturing water in your bubble to put out a fire, or having to let some briar pop your water-filled bubble, then catching it in another bubble as it falls.

THIS IS A GOOD GAME. Should keep me busy until Etrian Odyssey 2 is out.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 15, 2008)

During the introduction, I got scared I'd have to spend most of the game blowing into the DS' mic -- thank God that's not the case...so far, anyway. And so far, it's really wonderful, as others have already resoundingly testified. I love the Zen-like music and vibe, and even before its release, it made me think of LostWinds in that respect. It's nice to see developers take a chance with a presentation that's a little off the beaten path. Plus, RTS makers could learn a thing or two from this game in terms of how to make an easy and practical system for getting around a map on the DS.


----------



## pilotwangs (Jun 15, 2008)

loving it so far,glad you don't have to use the mic much.


----------



## jagviper (Jun 15, 2008)

Anybody get this to work on M3 perfect/M3 Lite ?


----------



## Dingler (Jun 15, 2008)

A fantastic game. Just finished it (100%). Not a difficult game, but its really something else, and just what the DS needs. While playing i couldn't stop drawing parrelels to Wii-ware's LostWinds. Anyone else see the the resemblance?


----------



## pilotwangs (Jun 15, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> A fantastic game. Just finished it (100%). Not a difficult game, but its really something else, and just what the DS needs. While playing i couldn't stop drawing parrelels to Wii-ware's LostWinds. Anyone else see the the resemblance?


Yeah,i was thinking that.
Even the main characters look slightly the same.


----------



## RoCoJo (Jun 15, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> Anybody get this to work on M3 perfect/M3 Lite ?


Yep: Used M3 game manger V36 in Safe mode (no support soft reset) and (I thought) no software reset and Force R/W


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll give a try


----------



## pasc (Jun 15, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> During the introduction, I got scared I'd have to spend most of the game blowing into the DS' mic -- thank God that's not the case...so far, anyway. And so far, it's really wonderful, as others have already resoundingly testified. I love the Zen-like music and vibe, and even before its release, it made me think of LostWinds in that respect. It's nice to see developers take a chance with a presentation that's a little off the beaten path. Plus, RTS makers could learn a thing or two from this game in terms of how to make an easy and practical system for getting around a map on the DS.



QFT @ the Lost Winds reference.

Wow, I laughed at the boot screen.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice idea... concept is tht of the younger gen but the gameplay is appealing to the older gen
Excellent to see peaceful and good games for the DS for a change


----------



## pilotwangs (Jun 15, 2008)

Remind anyone else of locoroco?

I just realised it plays just like it.


----------



## Commander (Jun 15, 2008)

Good game, shame it was short and easy in my opinion, I completed 100% in the first go. 
Its good to see that people are making use of the NDS features and not using them as a gimmick.
Its a good start for Mekensleep this being their first game, can't wait to see more from them.

~ Commander


----------



## jagviper (Jun 15, 2008)

RoCoJo said:
			
		

> jagviper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, It works


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 15, 2008)

really nice, simple laid back game.


----------



## hova1 (Jun 15, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> really nice, simple laid back game.


yea, its really relaxing


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jun 15, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Remind anyone else of locoroco?
> 
> I just realised it plays just like it.



yes.  This *IS* LocoRoco for the DS.  

I think this is a great game... too bad the name is completely horrible.  "Soul Bubbles"? With a name like that, I never would have looked twice at this game.  Thankfully the reviews here clued me into what is a really nice gameplay experience.


----------



## woland84 (Jun 15, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, wanted to say that too


----------



## berlinka (Jun 15, 2008)

Is it me or is it true that a lot of these niche games come out in Europe first?


----------



## fateastray (Jun 15, 2008)

y dis no mutlipalyer? T_T


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, it depends upon what niche you are speaking about.  it's really hard to say because Soul Bubbles is pretty much alone in it's own genre.  It's sort of a puzzle game, if you want to call it that.


----------



## Twinheart (Jun 15, 2008)

For some reason I'm looking at the Soul Bubbles screen shots and videos and having Bubble Ghost flashbacks. O.o. I was obsessed with that Game Boy game when I was a kid. 

Is it similar in terms of gameplay? If so, then I'm definitely gonna order this from Amazon.


----------



## New Age Retro Hi (Jun 16, 2008)

Great game. I'm buying this whenever I'll be in town again, developers who make these kind of games deserve all the money and sales figures they can get! A gem I was able to find out about thanks to Hadrian. Mad props!


----------



## Tir (Jun 16, 2008)

After actually trying the game it's not quite as original as people have been saying. It's basically a clone of LocoRoco, only instead of rotating the screen to move and buttons to break up/stick back together you use the stylus. 

Still a nice game, but I think LocoRoco was better with its crazy art style and music. I don't like the art in this game (the main character is a flying baby?).


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 17, 2008)

Finished this game three times already, just really addicted to it I really can't explain why.

I had the same thing with Patapon PSP.

Apparently if the DS game does well sales well then the developers may do a Wii version.


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 17, 2008)

This game is so addictive. If it wasnt for the comments on here, I would have never thought to try it. Thanks guys!


----------



## AjDeF3 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ahh, this game owns. Best ds game in awhile.  Really wish I could buy it but sadly I live in the us..  Sorry developers. Ill find a way... even if I have to import.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 17, 2008)

AjDeF3 said:
			
		

> Ahh, this game owns. Best ds game in awhile.  Really wish I could buy it but sadly I live in the us..  Sorry developers. Ill find a way... even if I have to import.


Play-Asia are selling it for $32.90.

Its actually pretty hard to find near me, luckily I pre-ordered it of play.com though I wish I waited as its a lot cheaper on play-Asia.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 17, 2008)

SUPER COOL awsome relaxing game!!!

-great gameplay
-good use of controls
-nice graphics
-funny warning screen


LUVvvvvuvvvvv it!


----------



## Calafas (Jun 18, 2008)

Great game, and very addicting.  One of the best DS games out for a while.


----------



## |0xyG3N²&#1 (Jun 18, 2008)

This game rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lets make the bigggest Bubble ever ok?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 21, 2008)

Having problems with playing this on my M3Real.
Rom is trimmed, and Soft-Reset is on (have put it out to, but nothing helps)
The rom starts, the M3Sakura coming soon screen comes, then both the screens are black.


----------



## Loop (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't..... stop..... playing!!!
Strangely addictive / relaxing
great use of stylus control
We need more games like this on the DS


----------



## shabon (Jun 22, 2008)

You'll get more if you buy them.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 23, 2008)

shabon said:
			
		

> You'll get more if you buy them.


For those in the US interested in buying this (shock...horror...buy?) then Toys R Us are selling this game early and apparently they have a buy 2 games get 1 free deal too.


----------



## DespizingU (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm having a lot of fun with this game. I'm not too far into yet, but it's extremely addictive. And the visuals are really nice too. NP gave it a 6.5. I definitely think it deserves a higher score than that.


----------



## CatScam (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with all the above excellent game! I played LocoRoco on the PSP & it was nice but got old fast, but Soul Bubble is amazingly fun & innovative.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 18, 2008)

A little birdy has told me that there is a debug tools in this game.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 18, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> A little birdy has told me that there is a debug tools in this game.








how can you activate it? and what can you do with it?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't believe I over look this game!  It is really a good game and I like the indie feel to it.  This is probably the best game no one played this year.


----------

